
Johns Hopkins protest escalates as students chain themselves to admin. bldg - maximente
https://www.baltimoresun.com/news/maryland/education/higher-ed/bs-md-ci-johns-hopkins-protests-20190501-story.html
======
sarcasmatwork
These types of protests do nothing but give you a record.

